# LMAO....



## YYCHM (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 15, 2022)

For sure Hoppe's smells great, not that great a bore cleaner. The chicken i would pass on, maybe the smell of a brisket smoking.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Apr 15, 2022)

Mmmm, I'm smoking a brisket tomorrow, can't wait to wake up Sunday morning.  I smoke for about 4-5 hours at night, then finish at low temp in the oven overnight.  Waking up to that smell is indescribable .

I remember when the KFC log came out and the local radio guy was trying to find one, they were sold out everywhere.  Puke.

I know a few guys with candles like this race fuel candle. Apparently they also have other ones like burning rubber, and motor oil. I know guys that used Motul extensively in their bikes because it smells like bannanas lol. Now to bring it machine related, we have a way lube brand in the shop that smells like motul/bannanas.


----------



## StevSmar (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m curious to try a KFC firelog  just to see what it’s like! I wonder if it will drive the cats crazy. When we buy KFC they won’t leave my wife alone (she made the mistake of feeding them some scraps once).


----------



## Everett (Apr 15, 2022)

My aunt sent me a picture of a wrench for when spec is "finger tight"


----------



## Tom O (Apr 15, 2022)

I watched a emergency show last night and they asked the woman where she came from She said M.I T. and they seemed impressed till she said Made In Taiwan.


----------

